
ScriptDrop Leverages Blockchain to Combat $300B of Prescription Abandonment - ScriptDrop
https://www.forbes.com/sites/matthunckler/2017/10/09/scriptdrop-leverages-blockchain-to-combat-300-billion-cost-of-prescription-drug-abandonment/#7e636b80614d
======
navigator01
Why does this have to be done on a blockchain? Or what is gained by building
this service on a blockchain?

~~~
ScriptDrop
It helps to decentralize data in healthcare. Currently, the healthcare
providers/organizations put up silos.

Our blockchain will do two things:

1\. Give the patient control of their own data. 2\. Incentivize them with our
token that we can take as payment for their prescription co-pay at every
pharmacy in the U.S.

On chain, it will just be a hash of their adherence profile, token
transaction, and whether it is a controlled substance or not.

~~~
navigator01
What does 'control of their own data' mean in concrete terms?

~~~
ScriptDrop
The patient can provision who does and doesn't have access to it.

Patient health data is sold all of the time. Large organizations are
monetizing data and the patient never shares in that.

With Hyperledger, the patient can approve who has access to their
data...rather than ScriptDrop selling it to the highest bidder.

Companies put in a request to us, we reach out to the patient and get their
approval/denial and report back to the requestor. If they are approved, they
send the patient tokens and get access to the data requested.

It's all stored on the blockchain. The patient knows at all times who has
access to their data and how they are using it. It's how healthcare should've
always been.

~~~
navigator01
Ok, sounds reasonable. Why can't you just create a database and give patients
visibility? And create a simple app to allow them to dynamically set who has
permission to use their data?

~~~
ScriptDrop
Then you run into the same issues. Who has control of that database if
ScriptDrop goes out of business or gets purchased? Is the data lost? Who owns
it?

Blockchains can survive after the company perishes. Whether ScriptDrop is
growing and innovating 5 years from now, shouldn't have an effect on whether
the patient can get customized healthcare or not, based off of their
historical data.

~~~
navigator01
Ok, interesting. I've just been trying to wrap my head around the novel value
in blockchain technology.

